# Homemade gear



## Canthook Coasty (Dec 26, 2013)

Do any of you guys make your own stuff? Here is a thingie I made in 2011 and has served me well since.


----------



## Jordan3605 (Dec 26, 2013)

Makes firewood a little more consistent. 
I always seem to make one then loose it in the pile about half way through. 
Luckily by that time i can "eye" 16" out without it.
The Red tape will be attached to my next measuring stick! or some orange spray paint will do.


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Dec 26, 2013)

Whenever I “eye” 16 inches, I more often than not end up with 14, 15, 16, 17, and 18 inches and every half and quarter inch in-between.


----------



## Jordan3605 (Dec 26, 2013)

well in my case 14-18 is not a big problem, it will all fit in my fathers stoves.
Just keep a nice lil electric chain saw in the basement and you'll be fine


----------



## billintx (Dec 26, 2013)

Hookaroon/pickaroons




measuring rods to attach to chainsaws


----------



## Jordan3605 (Dec 26, 2013)

billintx said:


> Hookaroon/pickaroons
> 
> View attachment 324313
> 
> ...


Nice Work!
Start making a bunch of those Pickeroons and offer them to AS members!!!!
I'll Take One or Two.


----------



## Jordan3605 (Dec 26, 2013)

What are they made of?
How Long?


----------



## firediver125 (Mar 24, 2014)

If you cut much firewood, I highly recommend the Mingo Firewood Marker. It is a great tool, and a huge time saver. We use ours on just about every tree job, Sherrill tree sells them and well worth the money.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Mar 27, 2014)

Lol, mingo marker


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 10, 2014)

Here is a simple vise for sharpening chainsaws. 1/4" thick piece of flat 4" wide, basic $5-6 toggle clamp, 4" piece of 1" angle iron, a couple strips of rubber, a 5/16" carriage bolt & washer, & a small piece of wood.








A block of 2x under the small saws centers the bar but is not a necessity.


----------



## XSKIER (Apr 10, 2014)

Ha! Great 08!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 11, 2014)

I made some chain vises.



. Husky to 14mm stihl mount adapter.



12mm universal fit stihl bar adapter.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 11, 2014)

Aluminum chain vise.





Homelite to stihl 12mm adapter.





My buggy I built.


----------

